# Nguyên nhân khiến trẻ khó ngủ và giải pháp khắc phục



## thuthuytatana (12/3/19)

Trẻ mất ngủ có nhiều nguyên nhân đến từ nhiều phía như sức khỏe của trẻ có vấn đề, nệm bé nằm không tốt, ảnh hưởng từ bố mẹ hay các hoạt động thường ngày của trẻ.

Không chỉ người lớn mà đến cả trẻ em cũng gặp tình trạng mất ngủ. Giấc ngủ có tác động lớn đến sức khỏe của chúng ta, đặc biệt đối với trẻ nhỏ thì giấc ngủ góp phần quan trọng trong sự phát triển cả về thể chất và tinh thần của trẻ. Do đó nếu bé yêu nhà bạn đang bị mất ngủ hay khó ngủ thì hãy tham khảo bài viết Nguyên Nhân Khiến Trẻ Khó Ngủ Và Giải Pháp Khắc Phục dưới đây của TATANA để khắc phục nhé.

*1. Nguyên nhân khiến trẻ mất ngủ:*
Trẻ khó ngủ hay mất ngủ đến từ nhiều nguyên nhân, sau đây là một số nguyên nhân phổ biến và thường gặp:

- Ngủ ngày nhiều: nhiều gia đình vì muốn có thời gian để dọn dẹp hay làm những việc khác nên đã cho trẻ ngủ rất nhiều vào bạn ngày. Việc bé ngủ quá nhiều khiến cho đến tối bé không muốn ngủ hoặc ngủ rất muộn.

- Giường bé nằm có vấn đề: nệm quá cứng không mang lại cảm giác êm ái, dễ chịu và thoải mái hay chất liệu chăn drap gối không hợp với da của bé,... có thể khiến bé không thoải mái và khó đi vào giấc ngủ.

- Bố mẹ tạo thói quen không tốt cho trẻ: nhiều bố mẹ đã vô tình hình thành nên một thói quen không tốt cho trẻ đó là thường xuyên ru hay dỗ trẻ ngủ, hành động này khiến cho bé quen dần và không chịu ngủ dù có mệt hay buồn ngủ nếu không được ru ngủ.

- Trẻ bị tắc nghẽn, ngưng thở khi ngủ: Đôi khi trẻ khó ngủ do tắc nghẽn ngưng thở khi ngủ - khi đường hô hấp bị chặn, thường do amidan và các mô mũi phì đại, gọi là bệnh sùi vòm họng hay viêm V.A. Trẻ bị ngưng thở khi ngủ thường ngáy to, thở dốc và khó ngủ. Cứ 100 trẻ lại có 1 em bị ảnh hưởng bởi tình trạng này và hầu hết phổ biến ở 3-7 tuổi, khi amidan và vòm họng phát triển lớn nhất.

- Gặp ác mộng, mộng du: nhiều trẻ bị gặp ác mộng khi ngủ khiến trẻ tỉnh giấc vào nửa đêm, sau đó vì sợ nên trẻ không dám ngủ tiếp, dẫn đến trẻ sẽ bị thiếu ngủ nếu tình trạng kéo dài.

- Trầm cảm, lo âu: Mất ngủ có thể làm tăng sự lo lắng và mức độ cortisol – loại hormone gây ra sự căng thẳng. Các vấn đề về giấc ngủ cũng làm cho các triệu chứng khác của bệnh trầm cảm trở nên tồi tệ hơn;

- Béo phì. Trẻ bị béo phì có xu hướng gia tăng mô mỡ xung quanh cổ, làm tăng áp lực lên đường hô hấp và chặn không khí đi đến phổi.

_



_
_Nguyên Nhân Khiến Trẻ Khó Ngủ Và Giải Pháp Khắc Phục_​
*2. Một số giải pháp giúp khắc phục tình trạng khó ngủ, mất ngủ của trẻ:*
- Định giờ ngủ cho trẻ: Bố mẹ cần thiết lập giờ ngủ cho trẻ và thực hiện nghiêm chỉnh mỗi đêm. Bố mẹ hãy tạo cho trẻ một đồng hồ sinh học ổn định bằng cách cho trẻ đi ngủ đúng vào những khung giờ nhất định, sau một thời gian trẻ sẽ quen dần và trở thành thói quen khi ngủ. Để việc này có hiệu quả bạn nên tập cho trẻ từ sớm lúc chưa được 1 năm tuổi, hành động này vừa tốt cho trẻ vừa tạo cho bạn nhiều thời gian hơn để làm những công việc khác của mình. Bên cạnh đó, bạn có thể giúp con ngủ ngon bằng các thói quen như tắm cho trẻ bằng nước ấm hoặc đọc một câu chuyện trước khi ngủ và nằm trên chiếc nệm thật êm ái và thoải mái.

- Dinh dưỡng tốt: Việc thiếu các loại khoáng chất và vitamin dưới đây có thể gây chứng mất ngủ:
+ Canxi: có tác dụng an thần cơ thể. Thiếu hụt canxi gây bồn chồn và mất ngủ
+ Magiê: có thể giúp gây buồn ngủ. Thiếu magiê gây sự căng thẳng, ngăn cơn buồn ngủ.
+ Vitamin B6 và B12: có một tác dụng làm dịu thần kinh.
+ Inositol: giúp tăng cường giấc ngủ.

- Khẩu phần ăn của trẻ bao gồm thức ăn nhanh, thực phẩm chế biến sẵn và đồ ăn vặt. Những thực phẩm này thiếu các vitamin và khoáng chất cần thiết để “cản trở” chứng mất ngủ. Cha mẹ nên cho trẻ dùng các thực phẩm tươi, chưa được chế biến sẵn, như là các sản phẩm tươi và ngũ cốc nguyên hạt có chứa những loại vitamin và khoáng chất cần thiết trong khẩu phần ăn của trẻ. Cha mẹ cũng cần cân nhắc cho trẻ dùng các viên bổ sung các loại khoáng chất và vitamin nói trên.

- Tạo không gian phòng ngủ thích hợp: Một phòng ngủ thoáng đãng, dễ chịu với chiếc giường cùng chăn ra gối nệm êm ái, thoải mái có thể giúp bé ngủ ngon hơn. Phải đảm bảo là phòng tối (một chiếc đèn ngủ nhỏ cũng tốt) và nhiệt độ vừa phải, không nóng quá hay lạnh quá, người lớn cảm thấy dễ chịu trong phòng khi mặc áo cộc. Có thể cho bé mặc đồ ngủ nhẹ như bộ đồ liền để con thấy thoải mái, dễ chịu. Giữ cho phòng yên tĩnh. Đóng cửa nếu con bạn có thể nghe thấy tiếng TV hay hoạt động từ nơi khác trong nhà.

TATANA​


----------

